# New backfill process



## Sickdog (Jan 29, 2022)

So how are we supposed to backfill time now that they done away with the PAR forms?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 30, 2022)

You submit it the same as any other vacation, but write “backfill” in the comments.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jan 30, 2022)

MyTime app?


----------



## RWTM (Jan 30, 2022)

Sickdog said:


> So how are we supposed to backfill time now that they done away with the PAR forms?


About time


----------



## Sickdog (Jan 30, 2022)

Got it! Thank Yall!


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 2, 2022)

The only bad thing about requesting future vacation is you can't see the schedule.  So for example if you work on weekends and you put in for Sat, Sun, Mon; it will either be all approved because all days are open or all rejected because one or more days is full so you still might have to approach OM to see which days are open.  I'm not sure if Leads are privy to this info but it would be nice if you could see the schedule on MyTime and know ahead of time if you can get your days or not.

It's definitely a leap forward since you can backfill calling out without having to set foot back in the building. And HR is like a Fort Knox now.  Can I ask a question?  NO!  Stay out!  We are hiding from Black Plague in here!  Sheesh.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Feb 2, 2022)

ManMythMachine said:


> The only bad thing about requesting future vacation is you can't see the schedule.  So for example if you work on weekends and you put in for Sat, Sun, Mon; it will either be all approved because all days are open or all rejected because one or more days is full so you still might have to approach OM to see which days are open.  I'm not sure if Leads are privy to this info but it would be nice if you could see the schedule on MyTime and know ahead of time if you can get your days or not.
> 
> It's definitely a leap forward since you can backfill calling out without having to set foot back in the building. And HR is like a Fort Knox now.  Can I ask a question?  NO!  Stay out!  We are hiding from Black Plague in here!  Sheesh.



Just make each day a seperate request.


----------



## targetdude1 (Feb 4, 2022)

ManMythMachine said:


> The only bad thing about requesting future vacation is you can't see the schedule.  So for example if you work on weekends and you put in for Sat, Sun, Mon; it will either be all approved because all days are open or all rejected because one or more days is full so you still might have to approach OM to see which days are open.  I'm not sure if Leads are privy to this info but it would be nice if you could see the schedule on MyTime and know ahead of time if you can get your days or not.
> 
> It's definitely a leap forward since you can backfill calling out without having to set foot back in the building. And HR is like a Fort Knox now.  Can I ask a question?  NO!  Stay out!  We are hiding from Black Plague in here!  Sheesh.




we can request future days this way only through the app and not talking to our OM at all? in that case how does it work? does the om manually check if calender is open? Do they talk to you about it or you just get notified in my time? In my experience they are sporadic about actually putting vac in mytime as it is, sometimes they know I'm off but I wouldn't necessarily ever get a mytime notification at all...sometimes I would sometimes I wouldn't.

Because initially one OM told me we could not request days off this way, only fill out PAR's.


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 4, 2022)

All par forms have been pulled in our building, along with every HR box except the one outside their door.  which has a huge sign that it is not to be used for time off requests.  Plus it was announced the call in lines will no longer be checked.  Use the app or be considered no call no show.  Miss submitting benefits time, no pay, and run the risk of those days updating to accountable.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 4, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> All par forms have been pulled in our building, along with every HR box except the one outside their door.  which has a huge sign that it is not to be used for time off requests.  Plus it was announced the call in lines will no longer be checked.  Use the app or be considered no call no show.  Miss submitting benefits time, no pay, and run the risk of those days updating to accountable.




Doesn't make sense.  If I have phone issues what am I to do?  Somewhere without signal?   Their should always be a backup.


----------



## Oops (Feb 4, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Doesn't make sense.  If I have phone issues what am I to do?  Somewhere without signal?   Their should always be a backup.



You can also go to myTime - https://mytime.target.com to do it.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 4, 2022)

Oops said:


> You can also go to myTime - https://mytime.target.com to do it.




I live in the middle of nowhere with crap cell signal.  It's just enough signal to make a broken call if you're in the right area but not enough for data to work.  If my car breaks down it would take hours to finally be able to let them know I'll be late\not coming in.


----------



## Oops (Feb 4, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere with crap cell signal.  It's just enough signal to make a broken call if you're in the right area but not enough for data to work.  If my car breaks down it would take hours to finally be able to let them know I'll be late\not coming in.



If the call-in lines aren't checked you could talk to security and have them flag someone down.  I've heard of people doing that.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 4, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> All par forms have been pulled in our building, along with every HR box except the one outside their door.  which has a huge sign that it is not to be used for time off requests.  Plus it was announced the call in lines will no longer be checked.  Use the app or be considered no call no show.  Miss submitting benefits time, no pay, and run the risk of those days updating to accountable.


Our building currently has the call in line. What could go wrong with om’s being in charge of checking the app in a timely fashion?  We’ve had tm’s that have had vaca approved and on the calendar, but not paid.

what a nightmare.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 4, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Our building currently has the call in line. What could go wrong with om’s being in charge of checking the app in a timely fashion?  We’ve had tm’s that have had vaca approved and on the calendar, but not paid.
> 
> what a nightmare.




Considering that our OM's are glued to laptops I would assume they would know instantly of a call out.   Approved and on the calendar but not paid sounds like they forgot or possibly didn't submit a par soon enough which this would eliminate as it's automating the process.  


I say we hear from @Hal about it.  Have you guy started using the new method?  Does it seem easier\better?  What are your opinions of it in general?


----------



## Hal (Feb 4, 2022)

Yep. I have love/hate relationship. Its way easier to understand call outs now because team members don't realize OMs don't really care about your whole backstory about why you're calling out. I just need your name and either sick or LOA, or FMLA or whatever so I can code you in mytime, and yet everyone really wants to overplay how sick they are with mumbling and fake coughs but can't say their name clearly.

With the app I can just read it off a list.

Downside if the TM screws up on how much time they backfill with it, or wrong date. Once its submitted they can't remove it. Annoying.

Also people not getting paid for approved vacation has nothing to do with the OM and everything to do with HR, who is ridiculously understaffed for the hc's we're rocking, and the insane amount of covid related crap they have to deal with.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 4, 2022)

When I have to use the app for a callout I mean appout I'll be sure and add comments like. I'm really *cough* *cough* *sniffle* sick. I *hack* can't *sniff* *cough* come in today * barf*.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 8, 2022)

Hal said:


> Yep. I have love/hate relationship. Its way easier to understand call outs now because team members don't realize OMs don't really care about your whole backstory about why you're calling out. I just need your name and either sick or LOA, or FMLA or whatever so I can code you in mytime, and yet everyone really wants to overplay how sick they are with mumbling and fake coughs but can't say their name clearly.
> 
> With the app I can just read it off a list.
> 
> ...



I think there's only three HR in the whole building because I've only ever seen three different people.  Sounds to me like OM team should flex to support HR?  How about it Hal?  Hal?  Hal! I joke.  I kid. 

If we can submit more backfill and vac time than we are actually taking and OMs can't fix it then it sounds like a nice little cash out.  I smell LOOPHOLE!  I joke. I kid.  Maybe.

My DC still has the call-in line for back up.  I don't see any PAR forms.  Here's my issue with no PAR forms.  Whenever I use a PAR form, there's 3 copies.  White for HR, pink for OM and yellow for me.  I always keep my yellow as proof until I get paid for the day.  If I don't get paid, I take my yellow to Fort HR and announce my arrival and await an audience with those behind the eternally locked door.  And I get paid.  Late.... but still I get paid.  Now what do I show them?  My app?  Their app?  My selfie pics of my day off proving I was on vacation time?  Yaknow, there is such a thing as TRANSITION.  Transition allows for going from one thing to another without totally abandoning the former to make sure the latter is going to function without massive fails.  I guess we may be able to email if we are on vacation and notice we didn't get paid because sometimes the call line goes down.  Sometimes the mytime and workday apps are down.  I may have to make a point of screenshotting every time I request and then approval as well since there is no paper trail of proof anymore.  I don't mind changes, I just wish Spot would make sure they land us all without instadeath when they grab us by the hand and take a leap of faith off a cliff.  Yaknow?


----------

